# quatre coins du monde (coin)



## windermere

Hola,

¿Sería correcto decir "ils arrivent des quatre coins du monde" para personas que vienen de todo el mundo?

Merci


----------



## Marcelot

Sí, windermere, es correcto.


----------



## windermere

Muchísimas gracias. Por cierto, me gusta mucho la foto que aparece bajo tu nombre en el foro.


----------



## josepbadalona

Es muy correcto aunque todos sabemos de buena tinta que siendo redonda la tierra, no puede tener ni rincones ni esquinas... 
También puede venir gente "des quatre coins de l'hexagone" (siendo el "hexágono" para nosotros imagen parecida a "la piel de toro" para vosotros)


----------



## windermere

Muchas gracias. La verdad es que lo de las esquinas no tiene mucho sentido, quizás es una expresión anterior a la llegada a América????


----------



## Ony

Comment dit-on "je voudrais aller aux quatre coins du monde" ?

Quisiera (o querria) ir en todas partes del mundo ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## yserien

Sí, esa la idea, quisiera ir a todas las partes de mundo.
Una traducción menos usada y más literal : quisiera viajar,ir a los cuatro puntos del mundo, norte, sur, este y oeste.


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est un grave problème que tu poses là. Quand on sait que la terre est ronde, comment faire pour aller aux 4 coins? Je suis sûr que nos modératrices connaissent la solution. Blague à part:
*Quisiera ir a los cuatro rincones del mundo *(de la tierra).
Un saludo desde un rincón de nuestro planeta.


----------



## totor

*Por todos los confines del mundo; por el mundo entero; por todo el mundo.*


----------



## uminuscula

estoy con Totor, ir a todos los confines del mundo

cuidado Ony, *ir a*, no ir en (en se usa para ir en coche, en avión etc)saludos


----------



## GURB

Sí, *confines* se usa mucho pero a menudo son también* cuatro*, como los _rincones_.
Otro saludo


----------



## Ony

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Alina78

Hola,

¿se puede traducir la expresión francesa "aux quatre coins du monde" literalmente " en los cuatro rincones del mundo" o quizá los españoles tienen una expresión equivalente propia?

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

Esta pregunta ya ha sido planteada en el foro, aquí :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=505400&highlight=quatre+coins

A ver si te convence algo...


----------



## Alina78

¡Gracias Paquita!

En realidad, la frase inicial era "aux quatre coins de Madagascar". Pienso que la expresión "por todos los confines de" convendrá muy bien.

Hasta luego.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Juste pour rire un peu. Lo borraré después. 

Creo que tuvimos un ministro en Francia quien dijo :

..... aux quatre coins de l'hexagone. (hablando de Francia)


----------



## yserien

¿y por qué no ? Hexágono referido a Francia es casi tan conocido como su aplicación.Casí sería obligatorio escribirlo así : Hexágono o Hexagone.*
Yo también lo borraré.
*


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Yserien

Sólo que un hexágono tiene seis rincones. Jajajajaja!


----------



## chics

En castellano no hay cuatro, nosotros decimos* todos los rincones*, _el_ (¡único!) _confín del mundo_ (y para llegar e supone que lo recorres todo enterito, con todas sus esquinas), bueno, también _los confines_ (pero no cuatro), etc.
Las _esquinas_, no.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​Hola,

Les excellents enseignements d'orateurs venus des quatre coins du monde suscitent une foi incomparable.

Mi intento:

Las excelentes enseñanzas de los oradores que vinieron de los cuatro puntos cardinales/ rincones de la tierra provocaron una fe incomparable. (?)

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _venus des_: no sé porque no utilizas un participio como en francés.
- _les quatre coins du monde_ : tus dos propuestas me parecen bien.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## silvia fernanda

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> - _venus des_: no sé porque no utilizas un participio como en francés.


¿...que han llegado / venido?

Au revoir, 
Silvia


----------



## hual

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> - _venus des_: no sé porque no utilizas un participio como en francés.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Hola

Quizá porque normalmente el participio de pasado español es un participio pasivo, por ej.: traídos por..., pero 'venidos por...'?


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias hual,

Au revoir,
Silvia


----------



## Gévy

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Quizá porque normalmente el participio de pasado español es un participio pasivo, por ej.: traídos por..., pero 'venidos por...'?



Al acto de Almanjáyar *acudieron miles de fieles llegados de los cuatro puntos cardinales *de la Archidiócesis granadina. Fue una jornada especial, inédita en la vida cristiana y social de Granada. Era la primera y única vez que el papa de la Iglesia Católica visitaba la ciudad.

Fuente

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias Gévy,
Bisous,
Silvia


----------



## ñeca

silvia fernanda said:


> Hola,
> 
> Les excellents enseignements d'orateurs venus des quatre coins du monde suscitent une foi incomparable.
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> Las excelentes enseñanzas de los oradores que vinieron de los cuatro puntos cardinales/ rincones de la tierra provocaron una fe incomparable. (?)
> 
> Gracias



Bonsoir, Silvia Fernanda

Attention: Le verbe *susciter* est conjugué au *présent de l'indicatif* (suscitent= suscitan, generan, provocan) et non pas au passé, comme dans la traduction que vous avez faite.

À bientôt.
Ñeca.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias Ñeca,
¡Estoy aprendiendo mucho en este foro!
Au revoir,
Silvia


----------



## clem_63

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido*​
Re-bonsoir, est-ce que l'expression "venir des 4 coins de lα plαnète" se trαduit littérαlement ou α-t-elle son expression idiomαtique en espαgnol ?
Merci d'αvαnce.

_--CléM--_


----------



## Marie 87

Me gustaria saber como se puede traducir "les 4 coins du monde".

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No creo que exista una expresión española establecida que equivalga exactamente a la expresión *venir des quatre coins du monde *(o *aller aux*...). Traducirla por _venir de los cuatro puntos cardinales_ no creo que sea lo más acertado ya que la expresión francesa abarca mucho más.  

*Les quatre coins du monde* se refiere a *todos *los rincones (_del mundo_ o _de la tierra_ puede incluso omitirse).

Otra expresión también muy extendida: *de todas partes*.


----------



## esteban

En algunos casos, se puede optar por la expresión "a lo largo y ancho del planeta".

Ces pratiques se sont étendues aux quatre coins du monde.

Estas prácticas se han extendido a lo largo y ancho del planeta.

esteban


----------



## totor

esteban said:


> Ces pratiques se sont étendues aux quatre coins du monde.
> 
> Estas prácticas se han extendido a lo largo y ancho del planeta.



Muy apropiado.


----------



## Jefa

*Nueva pregunta*
* Hil**os unidos*
 Por favor, consulten los hilos existentes en el diccionario WR. Si los hay, no abran otro hilo.​ 
Bonjour, 

Je cherche un équivalent en espagnol, de registre soutenu.

C'est une expression qui me pose souvent problème, le dernier cas était le suivant : 

"Des juristes et universitaires du monde entier se sont déplacés pour l'occasion"

Merci à tous


----------



## duque

Bonjour.
Se corresponde con el presente perfecto de indicativo en español (en este caso con el verbo en reflexivo "reunirse" o "desplazarse" despendiendo del resto del texto)

"Juristas y universitarios de todo el mundo (o del mundo entero) se han reunido (o se han desplazado) para la ocasión"


----------



## pvll

Juristas y universitarios de todos los rincones del planeta se han desplazado para la ocasión.

(de todo el mundo-du monde entier
de todos los rincones del planeta-du 4 coins du monde)


----------



## Jefa

Bonjour, 


oui je pensais à " de todos los rincones del planeta" mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit très élégant... quel est le registre? 

je cherche quelque chose de plus imagé que "de todo el mundo".

Merci


----------



## duque

Bonjour.

Otra expresión puede ser:
"Juristas y universitarios "de los cinco continentes",.....",


----------



## Jefa

Oui, c'est pas mal "los 5 continentes", en effet, merci !


----------



## mixunga

Para lo de viajar por todo el mundo yo diría
"Me encantaría viajar por todo lo largo y ancho del mundo"


----------



## hijadelaluna

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
Pensar en consultar los hilos antes de abrir uno nuevo​ 
Bonjour a tous!

Comment traduiriez-vous "voyager aux quatre coins du monde"? c'est surtout le mot "coin" qui est problématique dans cette phrase.
Que pensez-vous de: viajar en las cuatras partes del mundo? o en los cuatros rincones 
Dans l'attente de vos lumières...
Merci!


----------



## lunar

¿No será que el número cuatro se refiere a los "cuatro puntos cardinales"?


----------



## silvia fernanda

lunar said:


> ¿No será que el número cuatro se refiere a los "cuatro puntos cardinales"?


 

Me parece que sí.

Saludos


----------



## Matutinos

Bonjour à Tous

Je souhaiterais avoir la traduction de ''*les quatre coins du monde*'' dans la phrase ''*la musique a envahi les quatre coins du monde*''.


Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Matutinos:

Comme tu le vois, il existait déjà un fil sur cette expression et nous y avons ajouté ta question. Lis-le depuis le début, tu verras les différentes possibilités de traduction déjà offertes. 

Les fils existant se trouvent réunis dans le dictionnaire du forum, aux mots formant le titre du fil.

Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## Matutinos

Merci Beaucoup


----------

